# 2012 key fob problem - fob does not recognize



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a warranty item. Have the dealer replace it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See fob is not a acronym, but a word used to describe an ornamental device to like a watch or key chain. Never ran across this word before for a remote entry device. Probably because of living in the deep woods. More common to me for freight on board.

Functionally, its an RF transmitter, each has a unique ID code determined by a random access generator that is permanently burnt into the chip that essentially opens the door to a receiver that uses flashram that must match that code. Followed by a command code determined by which button you press, all send the same ID code, the following code determine whether you lock or unlock the doors, hit the panic button that beeps the horn and flashes the lamps, or pops open the trunk. May have noticed, no button to close the trunk, you have to do that yourself. 

Owners manual explains how to program your vehicles flashram to a series of different remotes if I may use that term.

Its possible your dealer gave you the wrong remote, they do have a pile of them for the different vehicles, but he should have checked that before turning the car over to you. Being as paranoid as I have become, did check both remotes before leaving. Also possible that remote has a defect or a dead battery. Uses a single 2032 watch type battery. Mine only lasted a year.

Mine was made in Indonesia, Installed a medical grade Duracell made in Japan, hoping that one lasts longer.

Random access generators are also used to encode these new electronic one arm bandits, but in such a manner they pay out 80% of the time, so can only wonder how random these things are. Have fun hitting my remote to see if it will open other car doors, so far, okay, just works with my own car. If it does unlock someone else's door, could also lock it. 

A curiosity thing, if my remote can unlock their doors, theirs can unlock mine.

In the 70's through early 90's, GM was using two keys, one for the doors and trunk, other for the ignition. One out of seven trunk keys were identical! With RV's, one key fits all, they don't tell you this.


----------



## pete05 (Mar 11, 2019)

rpotts10 said:


> Purchase a Cruze LTZ on 02/04/2012. Discovered fob problem after got home.
> 
> One fob works perfectly for all functions, the other fob gets message 'Not Detected'.
> 
> ...


I have a problem with the car like yours. I disconnect the battery and it resets. I had a kill switch installed. It is getting worse as it seems to be happening almost everyday. Dealer doesn't know what to do until breaks totally. T


----------

